# Egg share chat 5th feb 8pm ~ garden



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

I have arranged a room for egg share chat for the 5th feb in the garden

be lovely to see some of your egg sharers join me

Emxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I was there last time for the chat but no-one else was    I will be there again this time lol 

X X


----------



## Loak (Jan 9, 2007)

I work until 10pm on weeknights but (hopefully) if it is a quiet night I will log on!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Sallyanne

its normally quiet, i couldnt log on that night as the in laws sprang a suprise visit!

One of the other mods was looking out tho  

I will make sure that i am there this time

Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)




----------

